# ddclient(dyndns) not working anymore!!!!

## Lord Spector

Hi

For some unknown reason ddclient doesn't refresh my IP.... It works normally if I do it manually... anyone have any idea why this is happening? Everything used to work fine so the config must be O.K. I got the refresh set to 120 sec...

Regards

Spector

Mod edit: Fixed the title, please don't shout - tomk

----------

## TheRAt

any recent updates?

what version of ddclient?

----------

## Lord Spector

ddclient 3.6.6

This is a clean new install... it worked great on my previous system with the same ddclient config

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *Lord Spector wrote:*   

> It works normally if I do it manually

 

Try RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="yes" in /etc/conf.d/rc

It's probably the same issue as with ntp - trying to access the Internet, before the Internet connection is up and ready.

----------

## f1n4rf1n

Not it isn't - even if I start it manually it doesn't update the account..

I'm searching for a better alternative..

----------

## PaulBredbury

Log into dyndns and check that your account is still active.

Then, put the following into /etc/ddclient/ddclient.conf, replacing yourlogin and yourpassword, and change the interface to your Internet-facing connection, e.g. eth0:

```
# http://ddclient.sourceforge.net/

pid=/var/run/ddclient.pid

protocol=dyndns2

use=if, if=ppp0

server=members.dyndns.org

login=yourlogin

password=yourpassword

yourlogin.dyndns.org
```

Edit: There's debugging info at the bottom of the ddclient homepage.

----------

## DAharon

I've been having the same problem.  After a couple days, dyndns stops working.  But I don't think the culprit is ddcilent, because if I log into my account with dyndns and check my services, it has the corrrect IP address there.  If I update it manually from the website, the IP address stays the same but now I am able to ftp to my server etc.

It seems to be a dyndns issue.

----------

## Shazam

well, i had the mostly the same problem as you, and as you figured that it's working through the website, but a direct connection to dyndns is not available, i decideded to replace the

```
use=if, if=pppo0
```

to

```
use=web
```

and it works with no problems.

----------

## PaulBredbury

ddclient has been upgraded to 3.7.0. Here's the easy installation instructions.

----------

